# FS: Aquarium 75 Gallon Fish Tank



## elise123 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have a 75 Gallon aquarium (black in color), 2 T5 lamps (bought for 100+), filter, blower, thermometer

around 60-70 pounds of live rock (which is currently filled with moss- needs scrubbing which I bought for $400+ at King Eds)

a brand new protein skimmer without box

******must take all of the above, will not sell items individually***** - I am trying to get rid of everything... so don't come over and say you only want one item

***will update with photos soon***

$200 firm
778-998-1799 txt for quickest reply


----------



## Rossco (Sep 15, 2012)

That is an excellent deal! Good luck with your sale!


----------



## input80 (Oct 9, 2012)

Would love to see pics please ?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

great deal... can i have some pics too please... if you can't upload them, just email me at [email protected]


----------



## 118869 (Apr 24, 2012)

man awesome deal. i wanna see some pics too


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow "smokin deal" indeed, who needs pictures the rock alone is $300 for sure. someone buy, this is a great start for a SW set up.


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

pics of the stand are definitely needed.... wont have a chance of convincing the girlfriend with a 2x4 stand


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Ya I see your point , my wife would be the same. I just could not believe the great deal and got a little over excited I guess. Hey Mike your getting closer!! LOL


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

The Guy said:


> Hey Mike your getting closer!! LOL


lol shhhhh Laurie, don't tell her!


----------



## Brook29 (Dec 30, 2012)

This set up still for sale?


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

monkE said:


> lol shhhhh Laurie, don't tell her!


im telling.........................lol.


----------



## smymko (Jan 21, 2013)

pictures??


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

At this price, ask one question the deal is gone  Bet is is sold within an hour.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

lol no kidding Gordon. Might be better to call or text them as they have not been on here since they posted this 3 weeks ago. It' was also on CL so it may already be gone


----------

